# depressed



## brandon (Aug 15, 2004)

I have not been this depressed in a long time. I feel dead inside, no excitement for anything. I dont want to do anything or even really talk to people. I need to snap out of this but I can't. I have just been telling myself that I will be ok. when my dp is really bad I tell myself that I can handle it, that I am ok. and try not to think about it.

Today I have been depressed about work and life. I do not know if visiting this site makes it worse because I am forced to think about it. I feel like my depresion has to be some chemical imbalance because I really have nothing to be sad about. For the most part healthy, family is good, live in a nice place. But I just want to hide and not do anything.

When it is jsut dp Ican handle things, I am not sad about it, I am postive saying I will beat it and can deal with most things but these last few days have been different. I have not changed my meds or anything out of the ordinary.

Someone tell me that I will be ok please!!!

Ok I am going to watch tv now and try to forget about it,

Thanks for reading,
Brandon


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

I might not be the best person to respond to this, but I will be the first anyway. 
I read what people have to say about how they experience depression, and assume I don't get that bad. 
I experience depression as an almost physical feeling. Sometimes I find it extremely difficult to even move. I can be sitting in a chair, and it's all I can do to gather myself together enough to even stand up. During these times, I'm certainly not in a place where I can do much of anything else. 
I think depression, for me, is my brain's way of saying, "enough already." Sort of a forced break in the action. A rest period. I don't necessarily see it as a bad thing. It's just my way of taking a break. I just try to go with it best I can. Typically after a couple of days it passes, and I am left dealing only with the DP again. 
Not sure if you are on any anti-dep medication. I know some people benefit from that. If it continues, and you are working with a therapist, you should give them a call. Otherwise, and hopefully - as it does for me, it will soon pass.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

what depresses me is my situation & the way i often feel & my creative block. Its so fuckin frustrating & depressing. I finally have a LEGIT job & im not even really happy, im not sad about it, its just like whatever, its something i have to do. I feel like im on a time schedule to do things, i don't know if im going to make it, i really don't know, its like if someone were to ask, me " what do you think you will be doing at 25", i couldn't answer, cuz i dunno if i will make it that far. I want to, but im holding onto little hope.


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

brandon, sometimes there is no one answer to why you may be feeling sad. It can simply be that as human beings we can be sad even if we feel there is nothing to be sad about. You know it is okay to feel sad just like it is okay to feel happy. Feelings are just there. Sometimes I feels sad and think now why do I feel this way right now? I stopped asking myself that because you could be searching for the answer forever. I do not know if this will help you but here is a little bit of advice that may, let yourself go with your feelings do not try and analize them. Just let yourself feel. It is when we stop feeling that we should worry a bit. I think coming to this site may be helpful for you because we all know how you feel and we can show our support. If the sadness continues for a while then you should see the doctor again. Brandon there is lots going on in the world around us that can make one feel sad. Our brain takes in everything it sees,hears and maybe some of life's ups and downs have you feeling sad. Please know we all care here and reach out when you need to.

gem.


----------

